# Name one song you hate?



## Soul boy 68

One song that I absolutely loathed at the time and still do is...... Who let the dogs out? "woof,woof " I can't even remember by who it was, that's how much I hated the song.  So how about you?


----------



## muzzer

Soul boy 68 said:


> One song that I absolutely loathed at the time and still do is...... Who let the dogs out? "woof,woof " I can't even remember by who it was, that's how much I hated the song.  So how about you?


Was by the Baha Men

As for me, i will be very unpopular but anything by Bob Marley, Elvis, Lady Gag, Nicky Minaj or Radiohead are all candidates but by far and away the song i hate the most is ......

.....Higher State of Conciousness by Josh Wink. It isn't music, it's just noise for noise sake. Absolute garbage and not very high qulaity garbage at that.


----------



## Kerr

Rage against the machine Killing in the name of.

I didn't like it before and a better song should have been chosen to force to number 1.

I also end up disliking songs when people overly pee their pants about them. The Stone Roses and Ed Sheerin fans equally annoy me for different reasons. It puts me off the music.


----------



## TGi

Rihanna - work
I enjoy rap, techno, trance, breakbeat and a whole host of other music that wouldn't suit many people tastes but that song takes the **** for being pure dung.


----------



## Caledoniandream

Any metal or trash, house, garage etc. 
I hate load banging and screaming, possible something to do with it?


----------



## MagpieRH

Anything with DJ Khaled
Anything by Beyoncé
Anything by James Arthur
...


----------



## Ford8loke

Yungen-bestie, absolutely hate it!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## DLGWRX02

Bjork, Oh so Quiet.

...utter.....dog.....****.


----------



## davies20

Anything by Abba!


----------



## LewisChadwick7

Rag & bone man - human gets turned over very quickly! Although I love his 2 latest ones!


----------



## NeoEvo8

Barbie girl by Aqua. The singers voice grates on me. 

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## JayMac

The Script - No good in goodbye. Don't know why, but it annoys me!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeeH

Anything by Puff Diddy, P Daddy or whatever the hell he's called. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## baxlin

Jona Lewy, Stop the Cavalry tops my list, even above any rap 'song'


----------



## bigfatsi

Pretty much any 80's synth music makes me hurl the radio, but in particular the one about the goddam red  balloons 

S


----------



## pxr5

Hey Jude - The Beatles

I don't like many tracks by The Beatles, but this one makes my skin crawl.


----------



## alfajim

anything with rod stewart supposedly singing on it.


----------



## Kerr

alfajim said:


> anything with rod stewart supposedly singing on it.


Supposedly singing? The guy can sing has an original voice. He's a real performer.


----------



## techtim

Almost anything my kids are playing, especially the youngest one. The latest craze seems to be take a good track from the 80' or 90's, then speed it up so it sounds like the Chipmunks singing it, ruins the track completly


----------



## MagpieRH

techtim said:


> Almost anything my kids are playing, especially the youngest one. The latest craze seems to be take a good track from the 80' or 90's, then speed it up so it sounds like the Chipmunks singing it, ruins the track completly


I've noticed that, "DJs" becoming rich off the back of essentially just adding the odd drum beat to a classic. I don't know how they're getting away with it tbh.


----------



## Derekh929

Kerr said:


> Supposedly singing? The guy can sing has an original voice. He's a real performer.


I never had you down as a closet RS fan:lol:

You got the tartan Breeks as well or was that the bay city rollers:lol:


----------



## Arvi

I die a little more when I hear Despa****o.


----------



## pxr5

I've just asked my wife and I have to agree with her on this one:

Bryan Adams - (Everything I Do) I Do It For You.

It was worse for her as it was number one the whole time she did a 4 month detachment down the Falklands. So brings back bad memories too.


----------



## wayne451

pxr5 said:


> I've just asked my wife and I have to agree with her on this one:
> 
> Bryan Adams - (Everything I Do) I Do It For You.
> 
> It was worse for her as it was number one the whole time she did a 4 month detachment down the Falklands. So brings back bad memories too.


QUALITY song, from a QUALITY film.

Give your wife a right hook, then punch yourself in the face for such blasphemous words. :lol:


----------



## Kerr

Derekh929 said:


> I never had you down as a closet RS fan:lol:
> 
> You got the tartan Breeks as well or was that the bay city rollers:lol:


I'm nowhere near old enough for The Bay City Rollers. I wasn't born when they were big.

I like Rod. I've been along to see him live too. The gigs where the majority of women always get out of hand.

Old school guys like him put on a performance and have a presence that not many modern artists have.


----------



## Ross

Justin Timberlake Can't stop this feeling.


----------



## Sicskate

Anything from lana del rey, can't stand her miserable voice and I don't understand how she's got so far. 

Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ross

Oh and all this mumble rap garbage...


----------



## Kerr

Ross said:


> Justin Timberlake Can't stop this feeling.


Wouldn't you be better just telling him that on Facebook or something? :lol:


----------

